
The ANITA Anomalous Events as Signatures of a Beyond Standard Model Particle - IndrekR
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.09615
======
not_kurt_godel
The two most exciting bits are:

> Having excluded SM explanations at >5σ confidence, we have argued that the
> SEECR phenomenon, if confirmed, can support a discovery-level claim of
> “beyond the Standard Model” (BSM) physics.

> Within these SUSY-motivated scenarios, the SEECR particle’s associated
> least-mass SUSY particle can provide an attractive candidate for the dark
> matter

Seems like I picked the perfect time to become obsessed with particle physics
and astrophysics a few weeks ago. Can't wait to see what happens if/when this
passes peer review and gets independently confirmed!

